# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Czy wybaczyć uderzenie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Jestem w kilkuletnim związku z partnerem mamy malutkie dziecko i ostatnio stało się coś strasznego... w sumie to już od dłuższego czasu nie dogadywaliśmy , miłość przerodziła się w nienawiść w my nawet nie rozmawialiśmy. Pewnego dnia poszliśmy wspólnie na imprezę mój facet napił się i po powrocie do domu uderzył mnie kilka razy z pieści... taka sytuacja nigdy nie miała miejsca teraz on przeprasza sam nie wie dlaczego tak zrobił mało co pamięta a ja nie wiem czy mu wybaczyć

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Alkohol tak właśnie działa. W psychologii nazywa się to odhamowaniem. Czyli po prostu wyżył się, odreagował na słabszym, bo pewnie w pracy ma taką sytuację, że nie może pokazać swojego ja przy tych, którzy go krótko trzymają. Alkohol jest też depresantem - jedni piją "na odwagę", drudzy żeby się uspokoić. Zależy od wcześniejszych doświadczeń przy kontakcie z alkoholem - co dzięki niemu uzyskiwali. Później od sytuacji w życiu, która się zmienia, co też może powodować inną reakcję po wypiciu - i nie zawsze przewidywalną przez osobę, która po niego sięga. Tak czy inaczej - terapia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ach przepraszam.. kilka razy i z pięści, no to już jest pobicie. I sprawa dla sądu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak chodzi na terapie sam udał się chce walczyć o rodzine widać ze tego żałuje. Ja osobiście mam różne myśli w głowie z jednej strony boje się, ze mogłoby to nie wyjść a z drugiej wiem ze tyle lat było wszystko dobrze nigdy wcześniej mnie nie uderzył . Chciałam zapytać czy był ktoś w podobnej sytuacji czy taka terapia rzeczywiście pomaga w związku w małżeństwie ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie, nie uda się, przykro mi. Jest niezadowolony ze swojej pozycji społecznej, dlatego odreagował. I to czy jakieś Twoje zachowanie sprowokowało go do tego co sobie uroił, nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.
On nie czuje się dobrze ze sobą wśród innych i to jest przyczyna. Gdyby chodziło tylko o Ciebie, że Ty mu nie odpowiadasz, to nie mając kompleksów znalazłby sobie kochankę, a Tobą nie zawracał głowy. Taka jest niestety smutna prawda o mężczyznach. I jak jest z wieloma facetami, którzy po rozpadzie związku utrzymują kontakt z porzuconymi przez nich dziećmi... - bo tak wypada, bo chwilami poczuwają się do roli ojca, tak jak wcześniej ulegali innym impulsom.
Można zadać pytanie, dlaczego był właśnie z Tobą - może miał wyższe aspiracje, żeby mieć... cóż - lepszą w jego mniemaniu. A oprócz tego jednak potrzebę bliskości z kobietą, ale to ma każdy. I prawda jest też taka, że nie swojego dziecka w związku, żaden do końca nie zaakceptuje. Witaj wśród samotnych matek.
P.S. Dobrze, że chodzi na terapię, to go powinno nauczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie, że nie nauczy. W ogóle piszesz, że znaliście się kilka lat i skoro teraz piszesz, to znaczy, że wcześniej nic takiego nie zaszło między wami - coś musiało się stać, że sytuacja go przerosła. Rzeczywiście, tak jak napisał ktoś wyżej, gdyby był pewny siebie to by już odszedł, może i do innej.  Może tak być, że zgodził się na terapię, bo chce uniknąć odpowiedzialności. I jest oczywiste, że jej nie uniknie - poniesie karę, bo tak jak wyżej wspomniano, jest to czyn karalny. Czy jednak kara nauczy go odpowiedzialności to szczerze wątpię. Raczej spowoduje z odwrotny skutek - stanie się bardziej skryty, może nawet zacząć obwiniać otoczenie i kiedyś znowu odreaguje. To jest trudny problem do rozwiązania.

----------


## PsychologBMW

Przemoc bezwzględnie należy zatrzymać. Niestety, ułożenie spraw rodzinnych, zwłaszcza gdy są dzieci, bywa dość trudne. Myślę, że Pani przydałaby się pomoc terapeuty. Trudno zapewnić, że to pobicie było jedynie jednorazowym incydentem, trudno usprawiedliwiać to alkoholem. Trzeba pamiętać, że brak zdecydowanej reakcji, to przyzwolenie na to, aby w przyszłości takie sytuacje się powtarzały. Nie ma tutaj optymistycznej wizji, jeśli raz się zdarzyło pobicie, bez postawienia wyraźnej granicy, z dużym prawdopodobieństwem może się ono powtórzyć. 

Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------


## peril

Zdarzyło się, niezdarzyło się. Ułozenie spraw rodzinnych ... chodzi raczej o coś*innego. Nie bije się kobiety którą się*kocha. Więc sama sobie odpowiedz czy chcesz być z kimś kto Cie nie kocha.

----------


## stalker 8

*Mám písně rád*
126 173 wyświetleń•6 maj 2013

Mám písně rád
Písně táhlé jako dým
Písně rychlé jako šíp

Mám písně rád
Šťastný jsem, že zpívat smím
I když mnohý zpívá líp


znám každý zdejší hrad 
každý zámek v okolí
do mých písní vstupují 
kmán i král

:'(

----------


## stalker 8

Ta pieśń jest chyba raczej o zauroczeniu i spontanicznym zakochaniu, niż o tym co się razem przeżyje przez lata, przywiązaniu. Ale tak właśnie chyba ma być, na dobry początek.
Zaś słowo laska, kojarzy mi się z łaska - natomiast jak się weźmie List do Koryntian, to tam w polskim tłumaczeniu jest, że języki to dar który zniknie [dlaczego tak?], a w innym jakie znalazłem, że "i języki umilkną".

----------

